# Anyone have SVS prime book shelves or emotiva B series speakers?



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm going to buy some new speakers for my Movie/gaming area. I currently have SVS prime satellites and the prime center channel in a 3.2 configuration along with the SVS PB2000 sub and a JL TW3 in a 4cf box tuned to 21hz with a Denon receiver.

The speakers do a pretty decent job but I bought them when we were in our old house and my wife didn't want to see speakers in the living room. in the new house I have a nice little area for my stuff and can now do bigger speakers. Originally I was going to do the SVS bookshelves when I bought the other speakers but they were too big.

So I'm ready to order and can't decide if I should just go with the SVS and keep the system timbre matched or if I should scrap/sell my SVS stuff and give the Emotiva B series a try or see how the Emotiva T1 towers match up with my current SVS prime center channel.

What would you do?


----------

